# Bought a Vostok Amphibian



## mrzee (Jun 22, 2012)

So I've just received a rather lovely looking Vostok Radio Room watch from Russia:










It arrived yesterday and after some fiddling (I can't figure out how to remove links from the supplied bracelet) I swapped it on to a spare mesh I had in a drawer.

Overall, I'm very happy with how it looks now.

I must confess that the real reason for buying the watch was because of another forum member. I keep seeing lots of pics but @NOTSHARP 'bitsa' and 'radio room', I had to get one.

I did buy it with the intention of replacing the strap and bezel but I have to admit, taking the bezel off scares me a little. I've looked through the sticky posts on Vostok modding but would appreciate any advice on where to look and reliable places to purchase bits.

@Seikotherapy has a custom bezel in todays watch thread which is very nice.

Cheers!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

@mrzee Very nice, I have the black dial version very good value for money.

The bracelets are a bit tricky but it is similar to this one shown on Youtube, not that bad once you get used to it


----------



## al_kaholik (May 22, 2018)

Bezels just pop off with a case knife and some care, else plastic car 'trim removal tools' are useful as they won't mar the metal


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

mrzee said:


> So I've just received a rather lovely looking Vostok Radio Room watch from Russia:
> 
> 
> __
> ...


 I've fancied one of those for ages and if it were me I'd swap the bezel for one of those smooth explorer types - ritmm540 on ebay usually has plenty of bits and pieces.

Swapping the bezel is honestly so easy its a few minutes work. 1) pop off bezel. 2) place retaining spring thing in new bezel. 3) firmly push new bezel on until it clicks. 4) enjoy!

...or go straight to meranom.com


----------



## mrzee (Jun 22, 2012)

@JoT doh! Looks easy now I've seen that. What an idiot I am 

@al_kaholik Cheers!

@relaxer7 Thanks for the advice. I'm struggling to find a smooth bezel but agree that they look ace!


----------



## NOTSHARP (May 2, 2018)

The bezel can be a doddle to remove, and, usually, it is. But, that is not always the case.

The last one that I removed, bought the crystal off with it! Some can be a very tight fit. Use a case back removal tool, blunt knife, etc., with some thick(ish) polythene in between the case and bezel to stop marring.

I would suggest buying a replacement bezel, complete with the spring. Again, at times, a wee bit of spring adjustment is required to allow the bezel to snap in place. Having a spare spring can be worthwhile. Trust me on that. 

There is plenty of info available on line, showing the bezel change process, including spring adjustment.

Steve.



mrzee said:


> @JoT doh! Looks easy now I've seen that. What an idiot I am
> 
> @al_kaholik Cheers!
> 
> @relaxer7 Thanks for the advice.* I'm struggling to find a smooth bezel* but agree that they look ace!


 This type?



Or this?



There are others as well.

Steve.


----------



## mrzee (Jun 22, 2012)

@NOTSHARP not going to lie, I like both bezel styles. The smooth one I really like and now I think it was deffo yours that inspired me. Although your 'bitsa' is a thing of beauty in my eyes. I like the style of the black one but think I'd want maybe a black/red pepsi version if it exists.


----------



## NOTSHARP (May 2, 2018)

mrzee said:


> @NOTSHARP not going to lie, I like both bezel styles. The smooth one I really like and now I think it was deffo yours that inspired me. Although your 'bitsa' is a thing of beauty in my eyes. I like the style of the black one but think I'd want maybe a black/red pepsi version if it exists.


 Don't get confused with a bezel and a bezel insert.

You can put whatever, correct, type of insert in the bezel of your choice.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/arkustime/m.html?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEFSXS%3AMESOI&_trksid=p2053788.m1543.l2654

http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/bandukh/m.html?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEFSXS%3AMESOI&_trksid=p2053788.m1543.l2654

http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/roytone/m.html?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEFSXS%3AMESOI&_trksid=p2053788.m1543.l2654

http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/am-diver/m.html?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEFSXS%3AMESOI&_trksid=p2053788.m1543.l2654

And plenty more!

Steve.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

mrzee said:


> taking﻿﻿ th﻿e﻿ bezel off scares me a little.


 Well, I'm an idiot, and I managed. :thumbsup:






Get an extra retaining spring, just in case.


----------



## mrzee (Jun 22, 2012)

Okay, so already posted a pic in today's watch of the day thread but I'm going to post a couple of pics here because I'm a bit giddy (especially because I didn't screw it up...Well I did a little bit on my first try but shhhhhh).

Before pics above ^^^










Original watch & bezel next to sawtooth bezel and fresh insert (bit of a bugger to fit)










Bezel removed (much easier than anticipated)










New bezel attached (2nd time lucky). Anyone trying this for the first time ALWAYS get a spare spring :thumbsup:

Overall, I'm chuffed to bits!

I've already said thanks to @NOTSHARP but thank you to @WRENCH and anybody else who has advised along the way. Cheers!!!


----------



## Noj (Oct 6, 2018)

Just about to pull the trigger on my first Vostok and was going to ask about bezels available and I came across this thread. Childishly excited now 

Noj


----------



## mrzee (Jun 22, 2012)

@Noj Its good fun. There is soooooooo much choice which proved an issue for me. Enjoy taking the time to look at all the different options.


----------



## Noj (Oct 6, 2018)

I will stick a photo up later as I have bought it now. Hopefully be here tomorrow

Noj


----------

